# St George Wharf Tower rises in Vauxhall



## editor (Feb 17, 2012)

This tower is coming up quick. It's set to be the UK’s tallest residential building at 181 metres tall.

They're also sticking a wind turbine on the top of this one too. Let's hope it works.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/st-geor...llest-residential-building-rises-in-vauxhall/


----------



## pesh (Feb 17, 2012)

i'm liking the fact the artists rendition of it is slightly on the piss


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, I wonder if that's the latest building that I noticed the other night.  Looked out the window and a new lit up building seemed to have suddenly appeared from nowhere


----------



## Garek (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh so that's what it is going to be. I drive past there everyday. Me thinks that Nine Elms lane is going to become a lot busier in years to come.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Garek said:


> Oh so that's what it is going to be. I drive past there everyday. Me thinks that Nine Elms lane is going to become a lot busier in years to come.


 
Well it will be, 'cos that's where they're building the new American Embassy isn't it?


----------



## Garek (Feb 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it will be, 'cos that's where they're building the new American Embassy isn't it?


 
Yep  The great big glass borg cube.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Garek said:


> Yep  The great big glass borg cube.


 


Wonder what Prince Charles thinks of the design


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 17, 2012)

Garek said:


> Yep  The great big glass borg cube.


 
I would like it if it wasn't for the 1970s style concrete pillars propping it up.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 17, 2012)

I was wondering what that was this morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

and why's there no red lights on it yet?


----------



## agricola (Feb 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and why's there no red lights on it yet?


 
If you walk down the Albert Embankment towards it there are usually a few visible.  They have also put some sort of cladding on the bottom bit which makes it look oddly translucent, at least in the early morning.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 20, 2012)

I noticed it this morning for the first time (I work across the river in Pimlico) and wondered what it was!


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder what Prince Charles thinks of the design


 

He says that he has a pilots licence and he knows his duty.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

The thing's getting taller:





http://www.urban75.org/blog/st-george-wharf-tower-as-seen-from-brixton-south-london/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

and uglier


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2012)

And surprisingly noisy.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2012)

It's hit 50 floors:










http://www.urban75.org/blog/st-geor...esidential-building-in-the-uk-hits-50-floors/


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 30, 2012)

It is proper ugly. So blends in quite nicely with the area.


----------



## Gingerman (May 30, 2012)

Seems to have gone up pretty quickly


----------



## editor (May 30, 2012)

Prices start at £700,000 and go up to £60,000,000 apparently.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 30, 2012)

does it have parking spaces? It goes on & on about how sustainable it is but the last thing Vauxhall needs is more traffic.  website

It goes on about car clubs but if it has 200 parking spaces underneath they'll get used.


----------



## agricola (May 30, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> does it have parking spaces? It goes on & on about how sustainable it is but the last thing Vauxhall needs is more traffic.


 
Theres a massive - and stupidly expensive - car park under the entire complex.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 30, 2012)

What a load of crap.  Lambeth Council WTF?


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Prices start at £700,000 and go up to £60,000,000 apparently.


  I wonder what local pub the residents will call their own...


----------



## DeadManWalking (May 31, 2012)

Not sure what's happening with Market Towers the beige and brown building opposite which at 21 floors is now dwarfed.  From what I hear it's now empty and looks very dated next to St George's tower.


----------



## joustmaster (May 31, 2012)

i had a walk a long the river on sunday. It looked pretty cool when i passed it by.


----------



## maldwyn (May 31, 2012)

I suppose being close to the new American embassy will up the prices, but who would pay £60 million to live in Vauxhall?


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> *I suppose being close to the new American embassy will up the prices*, but who would pay £60 million to live in Vauxhall?


 Not sure living close to two of the biggest terrorist targets in Britain (MI6 and the American embassy) is something potential buyers would look in a positive way tbh


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 31, 2012)

T & P said:


> Not sure living close to two of the biggest terrorist targets in Britain (MI6 and the American embassy) is something potential buyers would look in a positive way tbh


 
I think anyone living there is sufficiently divorced from reality that they don't care.


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 31, 2012)

T & P said:


> Not sure living close to two of the biggest terrorist targets in Britain (MI6 and the American embassy) is something potential buyers would look in a positive way tbh


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 31, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I think anyone living there is sufficiently divorced from reality that they don't care.


----------



## agricola (Jun 1, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I think anyone living there is sufficiently divorced from reality that they don't care.


 
Theres actually council housing in there, and some housing association bits.  Admittedly only about five of those have a river view, but still.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2012)

T & P said:


> I wonder what local pub the residents will call their own...


 

The Riverside? I made the mistake of ordering a peroni in there once. Never again. It is over the road to the most expensive penthouse in London too (the top two floors of that building on the north side of Vauxhall Bridge)

It's actually been fifty floors for a while, and the fitting out of each level seems to be going on at a snails place - glazing is taking about a month per floor, and the infrastructure for the 46 - 50 is only slowly taking place. You can actually hear the workmen talking / shouting from about 150m away for some reason.


----------



## golightly (Jun 1, 2012)

DeadManWalking said:


> Not sure what's happening with Market Towers the beige and brown building opposite which at 21 floors is now dwarfed. From what I hear it's now empty and looks very dated next to St George's tower.


 
There used to be the Market Tavern in there.  A rather seedy gay pub.  Oh, happy days...


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 1, 2012)

DeadManWalking said:


> Not sure what's happening with Market Towers the beige and brown building opposite which at 21 floors is now dwarfed. From what I hear it's now empty and looks very dated next to St George's tower.








THIS is what the site owners would like to happen


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2012)

_Perfectly_ in scale with the surroundings.


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2016)

Interesting, if thoroughly fucking depressing, article in the Guardian today about the fallacy the tower has become.

Politicians condemn 60% foreign ownership of London skyscraper

I've passed it many times after dark and have always wondered if _anyone_ was living there at all, since the overwhelming majoirty of windows are permanently pitch-black.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

T & P said:


> Interesting, if thoroughly fucking depressing, article in the Guardian today about the fallacy the tower has become.
> 
> Politicians condemn 60% foreign ownership of London skyscraper
> 
> I've passed it many times after dark and have always wondered if _anyone_ was living there at all, since the overwhelming majoirty of windows are permanently pitch-black.


It's a truly depressing read and no doubt there's many other developments around London equally empty.


----------



## ffsear (May 25, 2016)

IS this the building that got hit by the Helicopter?


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

ffsear said:


> IS this the building that got hit by the Helicopter?


Yes. Questions have been asked about such a big tower was allowed so close to the river.


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2016)

Pleanty of similar buildings around town remain partially occupied and there are more coming, all the way from this Tower to Battersea Power Station is one huge building site and a good number will/have been sold off plan to overseas investors and the like. Besides, who would want to live close to the American embassy?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2016)

They say what goes up must come down: and the sooner it comes down the better


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 25, 2016)

Good article on cover of guardian about it today. There was a discussion on Vanessa Feltz show on BBC London about this building too. 

Building mostly foreign owned, a lot of owners not resident and lots dodgy foreign company owned places too. Many owners with wealth from those 'fantasically corrupt' nations with money of dubious origin. Zero affordable or social rent places. Should never have got planning permission. Lambeth refused, but Prescot allowed it. Perfect example of why there is a housing crisis.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 25, 2016)

T & P said:


> Interesting, if thoroughly fucking depressing, article in the Guardian today about the fallacy the tower has become.
> 
> Politicians condemn 60% foreign ownership of London skyscraper
> 
> I've passed it many times after dark and have always wondered if _anyone_ was living there at all, since the overwhelming majoirty of windows are permanently pitch-black.




Read all this, fascinating but depressing. Not to mention infuriating 

Comes to something when Tory Kenneth Baker criticises Prescott for allowing it to happen  

ETA : The quote from Baker I meant is in this article, not in the linked one above.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 26, 2016)

I don't know why this is news ? It got planning permission as a pvt tower and guess who bought it, it's the same story across London but more extreme because of it's unique location.


----------



## bromley (May 26, 2016)

Has Prescott got one of the flats or shares in a company that does? I smell a rat.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 26, 2016)

bromley said:


> Has Prescott got one of the flats or shares in a company that does? I smell a rat.




I would imagine Pressa can be bought far more cheaply than that.


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2016)

Depends on Pauline probably.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2016)

I walk past this place all the time but had to check where it was. You don't really notice it when you're there, it's too big.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

bromley said:


> Has Prescott got one of the flats or shares in a company that does? I smell a rat.


oh if only that were true 

"The Rats in the Walls" by H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I walk past this place all the time but had to check where it was. You don't really notice it when you're there, it's too big.



My Missus is always telling me just that


----------



## editor (May 6, 2019)

Some photos of one of the ugliest set of buildings in London: 
















In photos: the unspeakable ugliness of Vauxhall’s St George Wharf riverside development and tower


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2019)

Are they your pic's Ed? Did you notice the statues on the piers over the sides of Vauxhall Bridge; one of Londons hidden secrets.
Look carefully in your second picture and you will see what I mean. FWIW I think the new flats just down the road towards the power station are uglier and higher density.


----------



## RoyReed (May 6, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Are they your pic's Ed? Did you notice the statues on the piers over the sides of Vauxhall Bridge; one of Londons hidden secrets.
> Look carefully in your second picture and you will see what I mean.


You mean these?




Statues on Vauxhall Bridge by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Statue on Vauxhall Bridge - Architecture by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2019)

I thought I had also posted pics up years ago but can't trace them.
Brilliant, aren't they.
They are in need of a bit of TLC now though.


----------



## RoyReed (May 6, 2019)

I've only photographed the ones on the upstream side of the bridge. I want to go back early in the morning when the light will be better for the downstream side.


----------



## oryx (May 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Some photos of one of the ugliest set of buildings in London:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good article. The tower being mainly empty is absolutely scandalous. TBH Nine Elms Cold Store was probably even uglier but at least (I presume) it was being used.

I lived in Vauxhall, then down at the other end of the Wandsworth Road, in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s. I go through that area a lot if travelling west. I am trying to think of any other area in South London that's changed as much.


----------

